# Neuter or not ?



## amit1cs (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello All, 

May be this is very common question but I did not find any post in forum. 

I want to know your experience if we should neuter dog or not ? My puppy is 6.5 month old now. He is very nice and friendly with other dogs. 

Is neutering a dog can affect his growth also ? Does it make big difference if we dont neuter them ?

Thanks 
Amit


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Handsome boy! 

Yes, neutering before the bones are fully grown can cause the dog to grow taller than normal, which will affect the strength of the bones and ligaments.

Neutering does not alter behaviour, other than reducing a dog's interest in in-heat females, and removing his ability to sire puppies.

Your dog-aggressive dog will still be dog aggressive, and your nutso, hyper puppy who chews up socks, furniture and rugs will still be hyper!

The key to changing or preventing bad behaviour is training, not neutering.

However, many doggie daycares and boarding facilities will not allow unneutered animals over a certain age. 
If you are going to neuter, you should at least wait until the dog is fully grown - at least a year old, and some people prefer to wait until they are 2 years old.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Started a similar thread not long ago. Have a look. 

https://www.germanshepherds.com/#/topics/748559?page=1


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Looking at your dog and your description of him: no way. Don't fix what ain't broke! I love that masculine face.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

McGloomy said:


> Started a similar thread not long ago. Have a look.
> 
> https://www.germanshepherds.com/#/topics/748559?page=1


Here's the link


https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/748559-neutering-should-i-wait.html


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

I neutered my American Bulldog/Boxer mix at one year old because he was extremely dog aggressive and I naively thought that would help fix the problem. There was absolutely zero change in dog aggression and only with a couple of years of serious training was he able to be trusted around other dogs. 
He's 13 years old now. Around 10 years old he began to show the signs of old age, going from an extremely active, powerful and driven cart/rollerblade/bicycle pulling beast (clocked pulling me at 30mph one time)to a lethargic old man that had trouble getting up and going on normal walks. I was pretty bummed, and he didn't seem happy. So, and this is going to be controversial I'm sure, I decided to put him on testosterone therapy. For the past three years I have been giving him a weekly injection of 30mg of testosterone cypionate. The change in his quality of life after two months on the therapy was obvious, he was back to his old self. Coupled with a high quality diet of beef, chicken, organ, etc the last three years of his life have been great. He's not quite like a 2 year old dog, but he can run, get excited, play games and has the drive to be an excellent home guard dog. For 100lb dog that's had an active lifestyle he's far healthier than many of the other dogs I see in his age/weight range. 
I'm not advocating this for everyone, but it reaffirmed my belief that neutering a dog is unhealthy and diminishes their quality of life, especially in the later years.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Hmmmm... Interesting take on neutering...


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Don't neuter, increases the risk of hemangiosarcoma a very awful and common cancer in the breed. Hormones are there for a reason, important in regulation and proper development. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

I personally won't neuter unless the dog is developing testicular cancer. My rottie mix was neutered very young, against my will by my ex gf and her vet. He's taller than average and his head is a little small for his body. I don't want to do that to any of my future dogs, it doesn't seem fair or right for the dog.


----------

